# E46... backfire?



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been rev-matching downshifts daily (on every possible downshift!) since I was 15 (almost 12 years now). It may cause some unnecessary wear, but to me it's worth the trade-off because I enjoy it. 

A 2-1 to 5K doesn't seem that risky to me unless you're in a turn and you can't do it smoothly. It's arguably the safest shift possible since there's no lower gear to slip into by accident, which minimizes your chances of over-revving. Admittedly I don't usually downshift all the way to first - I usually stop when I get to second. When I go down to first it means I'm having more fun than usual. :thumbup:

As for the backfire, I'm pretty sure that's what it was. It was LOUD, and with my windows down it seemed to come from behind. Whatever it was, I'm just glad that it didn't seem to do any major damage. If I can find the time I'm going to head to the dealer and have them hook it up just to be sure.

Thanks guys...

--SONET


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Practically... as in almost... i.e. Raffi is pratically(almost) a good driver.  :rofl:  :rofl:


:flipoff: NOW you're on my sh!t list dude. :flipoff: Just watch your back from now on!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :flipoff: NOW you're on my sh!t list dude. :flipoff: Just watch your back from now on!


: popcorn: :eeps:


----------

